# My Collection...so far



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

Hi all,

Here is my collection to date. Please forgive the hideous carpet; it was on the to do list but just never got round to changing it.



















I also have a Megs G220 V2 DA polisher, 5 buckets - 2 with grit guards and a Karcher K2 pressure washer.

Now, I have a couple of small things on order; detailing tape, leather cream etc, but aside from that my collection won't be getting any bigger in the near future.

I am moving house in Feb and I'm going to treat myself to a new shed. Nothing special, just a 6ftx8ft wooden shed. I will be storing my collection in there and I'm looking for some ideas/advice as to how best to store things.

I was thinking of some sort of shelving unit. Something like this:

http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/40103727/

or this:

http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/20151837/

Obviously, some of these might be a little tall, difficult to set in place and some might not have enough shelves etc.

What do you use to store your collection?

Pictures and/or links would be fantastically useful.

Thanks in advance

Mark


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

With the amount you have spent that carpet may have to wait a little longer 

Awesome collection though Mark.


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

Nick-ST said:


> With the amount you have spent that carpet may have to wait a little longer
> 
> Awesome collection though Mark.


Quite right. Priorities in the right order :thumb:


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

Very solid collection you have over there :buffer:


----------



## rkelly113 (Oct 12, 2013)

Thats a mighty fine collection! Plenty there to keep you going for a while 
The shelving unit on the first link is really cheap! Would need one or two more shelves on it, i think. £10 is dirt cheap! Couldnt go wrong at that money!

I have home made shelves put up, but need more space. Thinking of some plastic containers to store cloths, pads and stuff that is not often used.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice collection :thumb:


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

Demetri said:


> Nice collection :thumb:


Cheers mate


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

rkelly113 said:


> Thats a mighty fine collection! Plenty there to keep you going for a while
> The shelving unit on the first link is really cheap! Would need one or two more shelves on it, i think. £10 is dirt cheap! Couldnt go wrong at that money!
> 
> I have home made shelves put up, but need more space. Thinking of some plastic containers to store cloths, pads and stuff that is not often used.


Haha cheers mate. If it doesn't keep me going for a while then I'm going to seek professional help for my OCD!

I agree with you mate, that's the only thing putting me off buying the first unit. However, I might just buy one for storing plastic boxes and my pressure washer on. Cracking price.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

See you took advantage of the 12 days of Christmas :thumb:


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Mark ST said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Here is my collection to date. Please forgive the hideous carpet; it was on the to do list but just never got round to changing it.
> 
> ...


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=326764&highlight=Shelving


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

suspal said:


> See you took advantage of the 12 days of Christmas :thumb:


Haha, guilty as charged mate. The missus has already said she's going to hide the laptop for next years 12 days


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Mark ST said:


> Haha, guilty as charged mate. The missus has already said she's going to hide the laptop for next years 12 days


 If she hides the lap top remember you've still got your phone:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Ant21 (Oct 12, 2013)

Damn that's one hell of a selection


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

Ravinder said:


> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=326764&highlight=Shelving


Just what the doctor ordered. Booming, cheers mate.


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

suspal said:


> If she hides the lap top remember you've still got your phone:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


I did say that, but she gave me one of those.....'you F'ing dare' looks 

Hey, Who Dares Wins :lol:


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Very nice. The key is to actually use it before buying more products. Something I am as of yet to master like most on here lol


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

danwel said:


> Very nice. The key is to actually use it before buying more products. Something I am as of yet to master like most on here lol


Ha, now that's sound advice. I have even thrown out 3 or 4 things today too.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Mark ST said:


> Ha, now that's sound advice. I have even thrown out 3 or 4 things today too.


Yeah I managed to resist the sales this year on here as I'm still to get through last years stuff and like you may have to throw some stuff out as it's just no use anymore lol


----------



## Phil-1 (Nov 23, 2013)

Mark ST said:


> I did say that, but she gave me one of those.....'you F'ing dare' looks
> 
> Hey, Who Dares Wins :lol:


Now that's some setup.

If I told the misses what I have spent over the past month she would kill me 🔪


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Phil-1 said:


> Now that's some setup.
> 
> If I told the misses what I have spent over the past month she would kill me 🔪


I get "there's always presents arriving for that bloody Mazda!!"


----------



## Phil-1 (Nov 23, 2013)

I have started to address all my detailing products to "Audrey" I have an Audi 😄

The misses gets really wound up


----------



## rkelly113 (Oct 12, 2013)

Phil-1 said:


> I have started to address all my detailing products to "Audrey" I have an Audi 😄
> 
> The misses gets really wound up


Oh hello Audrey! 

Good to see we all have a better half trying to reign us in


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

rkelly113 said:


> Oh hello Audrey!
> 
> Good to see we all have a better half trying to reign us in


Also glad to see that they don't always succeed in doing so


----------



## Benn (Aug 22, 2007)

WOW. That's alot of AB stuff.... I like the carpet too.


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

You got plenty there to keep your ST in top condition


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

Benn said:


> WOW. That's alot of AB stuff.... I like the carpet too.


Certainly is mate. Crazy deals during the 12 days of Christmas offer :thumb:

Haha it's a lovely carpet isn't it. I might take the off cuts for the shed flooring


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

Well it's getting closer to move day. I've bought one or two more things to add to my collection but most of the items are for storage.

I bought some of the heavy duty shelves from Argos that were listed by Ravinder on the first page....Thanks for that http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/foru...light=Shelving

I've yet to build them but I have no doubt that they'll do the job fine. I have also bought a few different sized lunchboxes for machine pads and waxmates etc.

And finally, I've managed to get hold of some latex gloves, an LED light to seek out those pesky swirls and some wheel woolies, which I can't wait to use.


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

Hiya Mate,

Are you in the South Woodford area by any chance? If so I think I drive pass you car on a daily basis.


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

Hey bud. No mate not me, I'm in the East Midlands so quite a hefty distance from London


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

Mark ST said:


> Hey bud. No mate not me, I'm in the East Midlands so quite a hefty distance from London


lol..:lol: was going by your pic. I'll try and get a pic of the other ST, for some serious beading shots!


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Here's my mancave atm. Looks like chaos but it's organised chaos


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

Nice!!!!!! Would love that much stuff and that size an area to work in :thumb: Some products I want there ... sell it me!


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

123HJMS said:


> Nice!!!!!! Would love that much stuff and that size an area to work in :thumb: Some products I want there ... sell it me!


Any products in particularly that tickle your fancy?


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Wow some kit there! Nice collection :thumb:


----------



## ravg99 (Jan 9, 2014)

Love the star wars posters and pics mate. Where did you get them from...


----------



## Brocky36 (Nov 23, 2013)

Nice collection, Rabidracoon!


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

ravg99 said:


> Love the star wars posters and pics mate. Where did you get them from...


Split posters of Vader and Stormtrooper from EBay and the signed by David Prowse framed movie poster was from Costco.


----------



## Steve_Dub (Oct 1, 2012)

A lot of good cleaning products there.


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

Awesome collection and storage mate. I'm sure I will adapt the organised chaos method when I finally get a chance to do mine. Thanks for sharing.

I too love the Star Wars theme


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Mark ST said:


> Awesome collection and storage mate. I'm sure I will adapt the organised chaos method when I finally get a chance to do mine. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> I too love the Star Wars theme


I'm trying to go for one square section of the unit for a specific task. Wheel cleaners and tyre dressings, QDs, shampoos, waxes and sealants, polishes, trim dressings, glass and interior cleaners etc etc.


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Any products in particularly that tickle your fancy?


SNH, Sonax BSD, AG HD ... thge list goes on and on :lol:


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

123HJMS said:


> SNH, Sonax BSD, AG HD ... the list goes on and on :lol:


There is a fair few quids worth in there I suppose😉


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2014)

My god, is that what i will be needing !


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

MK7 R said:


> My god, is that what i will be needing !


Mrs thinks its too much. I'm always buying stuff that I "desperately need" and "can't live without".


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Mrs thinks its too much. I'm always buying stuff that I "desperately need" and "can't live without".


We've all been there mate haha. In truth, I do have too much, however it was bought when they were dirt cheap and once this flipping weather finally picks up I can get cracking.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Mark ST said:


> We've all been there mate haha. In truth, I do have too much, however it was bought when they were dirt cheap and once this flipping weather finally picks up I can get cracking.


I must admit I do get a lot of mine when it's reduced or too good a price to resist


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

Well, I've now finally grown up - or so my other half thinks. Yes I've sold the ST to fund the deposit for the house, however, I still have the detailing gear and my shed of a 1.8 Focus will be gleaming once I've been let loose on it.

It's in a filthy state at the moment. I've owned it for about 4 months, not cleaned it once so the before and after should be significant. If not, I'll be hanging up my detailing pads and walking on out of here 

We moved in to the new house on the 12th of December and I immediately set to work in the garage. Although very primitive now, I hope to progress the storage somewhat in the new year.

Here is what I have so far:



















Certainly enough there to keep me occupied!


----------



## dandam (Apr 10, 2011)

Still a great collection there, looking forward to the Focus 1.8 thread !!


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

dandam said:


> Still a great collection there, looking forward to the Focus 1.8 thread !!


Providing the weather is up to it, I'm going to get the 'before' images taken tomorrow. The car is in a state to say the least.

To the untrained eye it looks ok, but I dare say to yours and the rest of DW they'll be plenty there for you to pick up on.

I've got some Gtecniq G1, G2 and G4 on order.

Quietly looking forward to getting stuck in to this. It's been the better part of 6 months since I've quenched my detailing OCD. :buffer::buffer:


----------



## Starburst (Oct 10, 2014)

Wow, that's an awesome collection you have there Mark. Enjoy pal. 

Loving Rabidracoon's mancave as well.


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

Starburst said:


> Wow, that's an awesome collection you have there Mark. Enjoy pal.
> 
> Loving Rabidracoon's mancave as well.


Haha thanks, I've taken note of a few decent sized and stocked man-caves on here.

I've waited a while to get my own little corner somewhere, and once all of the unwanted furniture boxes have been removed I'll have a little more space to play with.

Here's a slightly clearer image of my little corner:


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Any products in particularly that tickle your fancy?


I like those tiles are they carpet ?? Where did you get them frm mate ?? Mines just painted not sure if too repaint or lay some tiles


----------



## toysheen (Jan 7, 2015)

Wow . I am aspiring to collections like this one day!!!


----------

